# DetailMyCar - Nissan GTR Trackpack Edition (Godzilla)



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Afternoon all, pleased to be back on Detailing World after a small break away from the forum while we expanded and grew the business nicely but hopefully we will have a bit more time to post up some write-ups over the coming months.

We're based down in the centre of Newbury, Berks (RG14) in a much bigger unit than the last however I wanted to share a few of the jobs we've done this last year or two while away so thought why not start with a nice GTR.

This came in for full correction and Cquartz Finest to provide fantastic protection and an extremely glossy look to the paint.

Starting off with our usual DMC wash routine the car was treated to a citrus pre-wash, snow foam, hand wash, tar removal, fallout removal and claying session before gently patting and blowing dry.

On to the correction stage where it gets interesting we used almost the full range of Scholl compounds on a mix of Hex logic, liquid shine and scholl pads.

Before


After


Before


After


Before


50/50


Another


Before 


After one hit


Still some light marks on the fuel cap to remove



Better!


Bumper before


After


Before


After


On to the other side

Before


After


The whole car was polished up, and wiped down with CarPro Eraser at each stage before finally being rinsed off to remove dust and then gently dried once more.

Checking outside in the sun




Exhausts dealt with using the legendary Britemax twins




Cquartz Finest ready to apply


Perfect humidity and temp


After a couple of coats we used some Infra red heat lamps to go around the car for an hour or so at each panel







Interior given a clean up


After a few hours we gave the car a couple of wipedowns with Reload to help the Finest cure underneath should it rain in the next few days.

The finished article:



















Thanks for reading our first write up for some time, we hope you enjoy the pics!

Please shout if you have any questions 

Thanks, Nick & DMC


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow what a turn around, great work, that cars a bit of a beast


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesomeness, would seriously love one of those cars!!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

amazing well done !


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks lovely! Still amazes me how much some people don't care about washing lovely cars such as this properly!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably my all time favourite car.
I must own one of these one day!

Great job :thumb:


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

The PIC of the GTR badge is a gd darn WORK OF ART to be fair so is what u have done but that pic just has something to it lol great job guys


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

awesome work, photos look HDR though?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Superb work on a lovely car. Congrats on the expansion.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very *NICE!!!*.SJ.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> awesome work, photos look HDR though?


We're certainly not trying to hide anything if that's what you mean, that's why all correction shots are taken (where possible) from the exact same angle before and after.

The after shots were taken by a photographer using a very nice expensive SLR and I don't know any more than that about it, I just polished it and coated it


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Fantastic work! Great car!

Looks like it was washed with a Brillo pad before it was corrected.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning work :argie: one of Nissan's best. :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

lovely car and a stunning colour - looks miles better in the after shots than it did in the before shots. the only thing that lets the car down, not from a detailing POV or anything you have done, is the wheels and the interior - they don't do the car any justice at all - they are completely uninspiring and would put me off buying one.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

m4rkymark said:


> lovely car and a stunning colour - looks miles better in the after shots than it did in the before shots. the only thing that lets the car down, not from a detailing POV or anything you have done, is the wheels and the interior - they don't do the car any justice at all - they are completely uninspiring and would put me off buying one.


I know what you mean, I guess the price of the car for the performance you get means it has to be "cheap" somewhere if you know what I mean, to be fair it's been the way Japanese cars have been for years if you go back through all the performance range haha.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Epic :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish achieved:thumb:


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks awesome, great turnaround


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Car looks immense


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

stunning turn around, lovely glossy finish with some nice reflections.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice job.


----------

